# Eyelids for Gen 1 Cruze Headlights



## Brewster (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi there,

Does anyone know where I can purchase Gen 1 Cruze Headlight Eyelids? I think they make the headlights look way better but I have tired Ebay and Aliexpress. 

thanks,


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

https://www.carlashes.com/


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I seen several types on both eBay and AliExpress......


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm assuming you mean vinyl or something and not those eye lashes? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewster (Jan 24, 2019)

yes I do


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven’t seen any precut eye lids, but I made my own with vinyl car wrap and knifeless tape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

If this works, here’s a picture of mine. Not really eye lids 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Three types here - sorry cannot make the pics bigger.








Eyebrow sticker

*







Eyelid Cover *









Eyebrow Cover


----------

